
John McAfee unleashes decentralized “no restrictions” crypto exchange - euphemized
https://decrypt.co/10048/mcafee-unleashes-decentralized-no-restrictions-crypto-exchange
======
michalu
Isn't that basically ForkDelta with fees?

------
HipGeeks
DDoS attacked already. Tsk.

